# Neve em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, «Joana» 27 Dez 2008



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 14:14)

No Sábado, dia 27, fui à terra com os meus pais.
Saímos de Lisboa já passava das 10h30. Pelo caminho apanhámos chuva até Pombal. Sol com algumas abertas entre Pombal e Penacova. E novamente chuva a partir de Penacova.

Na A24 e até aos túneis de Castro Daire também apenas chuva. Depois dos tuneis e ao chegar ao cima da rampa que os precede, começou a água-neve que se manteve entre a saída de Castro Daire norte e a Senhora da Ouvida. Da Senhora da Ouvida até ao Mezio, isto já a uma altitude acima dos 700m começou a neve, mas de forma pouco intensa.
Na estrada nacional que liga o Mezio a Várzea da Serra é que começaram os problemas com os carros a não conseguir subir os traçados de maior declive, devido ao gelo acumulado. 

E lá fui eu rebocado a 2ª vez no espaço de um mês.

Ficam algumas fotografias do evento:























































































Entretanto a partir das 16:30 a temperatura começou a subir, e a neve deu lugar à chuva e ao vento forte que rapidamente derreteram tudo.







Domingo de manhã já pouco ou nada restava da neve do dia anterior.


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2008 às 14:21)

*Re: Neve em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, 27 Dez 2008*

Belas fotos

Foi pena a chuva ter estragado tudo


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 14:24)

*Re: Neve em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, 27 Dez 2008*

Que fotos espectaculares!!

Foi defacto uma pena a Neve ter _durado_ pouco tempo...


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 15:29)

*Re: Neve em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, 27 Dez 2008*

Parece que escolhes os dias certinhos para ires para Várzea ver neve 
Tou a bincar 

Boas fotos, e bela reportagem!

*"E lá fui eu rebocado a 2ª vez no espaço de um mês."*

Tu, é a neve = a reboque 

Boas viagem, e que nao sejas mais vezes rebocado. Temos que te oferecer correntes


----------



## iceworld (29 Dez 2008 às 16:20)

*Re: Neve em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, 27 Dez 2008*

Com ou sem neve, essa terra é bonita.
Era tudo trânsito para a aldeia ou a maior parte eram curiosos para ver a neve?


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 18:17)

*Re: Neve em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, 27 Dez 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Com ou sem neve, essa terra é bonita.
> Era tudo trânsito para a aldeia ou a maior parte eram curiosos para ver a neve?



Eram pessoas a ir para um funeral que houve nesse dia à tarde. Alguns já não conseguiram lá chegar.



JPS Gaia disse:


> *"E lá fui eu rebocado a 2ª vez no espaço de um mês."*
> 
> Tu, é a neve = a reboque
> 
> Temos que te oferecer correntes



Olha que era mesmo uma boa prenda!


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2008 às 18:36)

*Re: Neve em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca, 27 Dez 2008*

Excelente reportagem 

Ainda teve uma acumulação razoável.


----------



## NorthWind (29 Dez 2008 às 22:38)

AnDré disse:


> No Sábado, dia 27, fui à terra com os meus pais.
> Saímos de Lisboa já passava das 10h30. Pelo caminho apanhámos chuva até Pombal. Sol com algumas abertas entre Pombal e Penacova. E novamente chuva a partir de Penacova.
> 
> Na A24 e até aos túneis de Castro Daire também apenas chuva. Depois dos tuneis e ao chegar ao cima da rampa que os precede, começou a água-neve que se manteve entre a saída de Castro Daire norte e a Senhora da Ouvida. Da Senhora da Ouvida até ao Mezio, isto já a uma altitude acima dos 700m começou a neve, mas de forma pouco intensa.
> ...



Bem... que sortudo! Fotos sempre espectaculares! Principalmente as ruas estreitas com as casas típicas! Quem me dera que os meus pais fossem assim para a terra sempre que nevasse! 

Sim, porque apesar de mais baixita ( cerca de 500 m de altitude) na aldeia dos meus pais tb nevou!

Para quando uma caminhada nos trilhos do Montemuro?


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2008 às 22:50)

Bons registos

É mesmo altura de comprares umas correntes


----------



## actioman (29 Dez 2008 às 23:28)

Grande AnDré, de facto é incrível o belo passei que deste!

Uma foto-reportagem à maneira, com imagens bem bonitas e que nos deliciam a todos os amantes da neve! 

Pena a #$%&*@  da chuva, que estragou o belo manto branco que pintou grande parte do norte e centro do país! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2008 às 11:34)

Este Inverno não te podes queixar André!   Excelentes fotos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 12:19)

AnDré disse:


> Ficam algumas fotografias do evento:



Só um pequeno _fait-divert_, era eu quem levava este belo Astra que vai ali à frente, carro dotado de um esplendoroso termómetro exterior. 




AnDré disse:


> E lá fui eu rebocado a 2ª vez no espaço de um mês.



Depois reparei que o André já se estava a ver «à rasca» para subir um troço de maior declive, lá tive eu de o rebocar, custou um pouquinho, mas nada que não se resolvesse. 

---

Bom, agora depois destas pequenas brincadeiras, parabéns pelas fotografias e por essa «atribulada» viagem.
Apesar de tudo, deve ser algo muito interessante de se fazer, mesmo correndo certos riscos é algo que nunca deve perder a piada, bem pelo contrário, com todas estas peripécias e riscos deve-se tornar ainda mais empolgante.


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2008 às 12:40)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Só um pequeno _fait-divert_, era eu quem levava este belo Astra que vai ali à frente, carro dotado de um esplendoroso termómetro exterior.



Aposto que o meu tio nem reparou a temperatura que estava.
Devia estar mais preocupado a ver os carros da frente a não conseguirem subir aquela rampa, dada a quantidade de gelo que a estrada tinha.




Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Depois reparei que o André já se estava a ver «à rasca» para subir um troço de maior declive, lá tive eu de o rebocar, custou um pouquinho, mas nada que não se resolvesse.



Felizmente que a boa vontade do pessoal lá de terra, já habituados a estas andanças, e bem equipados, lá salvaram o pessoal. Foi praticamente tudo a reboque. Os que tentavam a sua sorte acabavam com a traseira a fugir para a berma. Houve um que quase deu um peão. E outro que estava quase lá em cima, mas depois começou literalmente a deslizar pela rampa a baixo.



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Apesar de tudo, deve ser algo muito interessante de se fazer, mesmo correndo certos riscos é algo que nunca deve perder a piada, bem pelo contrário, com todas estas peripécias e riscos deve-se tornar ainda mais empolgante.



Se a minha mãe te ouvisse dizer isso, acho que te batia. A mulher ia tendo um ataque de pânico quando a carrinha começou a patinar logo ao inicio. Na hora e meia que se seguiu, só lhe faltou mesmo sair da carrinha e ir a pé. E vontade para isso não lhe faltou.

Infelizmente esta viagem não foi pelos melhores motivos, e a neve não veio ajudar em nada a situação.

Eu é que, encontro sempre o lado bom das coisas.
Para mim a neve, foi mesmo o bónus do dia! Nem tudo pode ser mau!


----------



## Z13 (30 Dez 2008 às 23:17)

Boa reportagem!!!

As estradas estavam um "mimo"!!!



________


----------



## psm (31 Dez 2008 às 00:58)

Grandes momentos, e fotos (não sendo um grande apreciador de neve, pois apanhei um fartote dela no estrangeiro).


----------

